# Ontario-Québec Corridor - Train Equipment



## Chi_Train_Fan (Dec 12, 2011)

I've taken a few rides on the Ontario-Québec Corridor this year and last. I've been interested in advance about which type of train equipment will be on the train I select. I haven't figured out a reliable way to tell until recently. I put together some quick instructions in a blog post. Check it out: VIA Rail Ontario-Québec Corridor - Train Equipment


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Dec 12, 2011)

That's really cool! Thanks for the help!


----------

